# Killer Peanut Butter Balls



## grind4it (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's a recipe that my daughter made. I feel it necessary to warn you; if you like peanut butter these things are addictive.

1/2 cup Natural peanut butter
1/2 cup powdered dry non-fat milk
1/4 cup non-salted peanuts
1/4 cup of honey
Cinnamon

Add the peanut butter, powdered milk and honey to a mixing bowl. 
Mix with a wooden spoon, until it's a dry crumbly mix.
Put the non-salted peanuts in a quart size freezer bag. 
Then crush the peanuts with a rolling pin.
Place the crushed peanuts on wax paper. 
Roll the peanut butter mix into eight equally sized balls.
Press the eight balls into the crushed peanuts. You may have to pick up the balls and press the crushed peanuts by hand.
Sprinkle cinnamon on the balls.
Place the balls into container and then put the container into the refrigerator for a few hours.
Then enjoy.

The original recipe used 1/2 cup of honey and salted peanuts. My daughter made them with half the honey "because she likes her daddy ripped". The extra honey will make it easier to get the crushed peanuts to stick to the balls.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 22, 2012)

nice bro I love peanut butter im trying it. My 2 year old said to me yesterday work out? I said yes honey im gonna work out she replied big muscles? I said yes baby so I can get big muscle to which she screams out Yeah daddy got big muscles and flexes her guns sooooo cute.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 22, 2012)

Brother kids are the best. My daughter is my reason for being. When she was born the meaning of life became clear to me the moment I heard her cry. I am her for her....this IS the meaning of life.

2 is a great age, enjoy every moment.



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> nice bro I love peanut butter im trying it. My 2 year old said to me yesterday work out? I said yes honey im gonna work out she replied big muscles? I said yes baby so I can get big muscle to which she screams out Yeah daddy got big muscles and flexes her guns sooooo cute.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thats pretty neat... Load a batch with some protein powder and u got some delicious home made protein bars for the go.


----------



## chicken wing (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah enjoy them bro. I have 5 daughter's and I live for them. My youngest is 2 and every day after work she ask me,  daddy can we go to gym? I say yes and she yells, yeah the gym you strong daddy


----------



## Mrs P (Jul 25, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> nice bro I love peanut butter im trying it. My 2 year old said to me yesterday work out? I said yes honey im gonna work out she replied big muscles? I said yes baby so I can get big muscle to which she screams out Yeah daddy got big muscles and flexes her guns sooooo cute.



lol, my 4 year old "works out" with me, I usually work out in the morning when she's home with me (I workout at home) & she has her 2.5lb pink dumbells & her own mat...she does her version of "push-ups" and likes for me to hang her from my pull-up bar and she hangs by her self and counts, and he's been flexing since she was 2, lol 
it's funny how they try to imitate us.


----------



## Grinch (Jul 31, 2016)

4 years later a guy takes a bong rip in the middle of the night anddigs up this recipe. He then brews up these morsels of awesomeness and devours a tray. Who has two thumbs and is about to **** up some peanut butterballs modified type....this guy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2016)

Grinch said:


> 4 years later a guy takes a bong rip in the middle of the night anddigs up this recipe. He then brews up these morsels of awesomeness and devours a tray. Who has two thumbs and is about to **** up some peanut butterballs modified type....this guy



That is ****ing hilarious


----------



## Vitriol (Jul 31, 2016)

can't wait to try!


----------



## DreamChaser (Jul 31, 2016)

I love pb might have to try if I find the time


----------

